# Let's See You



## Jill (Jul 24, 2007)

Since we're getting to know each other better, let's show our faces! Lots of you, poor things, have already seen me, but here I am again and would love to see you, too.

few years ago:






with Harvey:






and as a blonde in a fancy car:






[SIZE=24pt]Let's see YOU!!!



[/SIZE]


----------



## Leeana (Jul 24, 2007)

Here are my most recent pictures ......


----------



## mininik (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## anoki (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm sure people are getting sick of seeing my dog show pics!!! lol But they are the only decent pictures I have of myself!!! 

~kathryn


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 24, 2007)

Here I is LOL:

A bit "buzzed" at a Christmas party...LOL













Jill said:


> Since we're getting to know each other better, let's show our faces! Lots of you, poor things, have already seen me, but here I am again and would love to see you, too.
> 
> few years ago:
> 
> ...



Nice car Jill. My man has a Viper! It's his first love :no:


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Jul 24, 2007)

Here I am back in May on my birthday! I was 4 months prego in this pic!






And here I am at my 6th month taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't have any good recent ones, but this is what I could find..

Hubby and I about 9yrs ago:






My daughter and I about 4 yrs ago:






Posie and i the day she came here Jan 07:


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's me and my hubby:






And ladies, if I don't say so myself.....I think we're starting to collect some eye candy on this forum! :flirt:



:


----------



## love_casper (Jul 24, 2007)

you only get the airbrushed version of this shot...............






and some of me in June, graduation. should have touched up these too, ehhhh I is lazy.

(yeah in my best dress and i'm sitting on the wall of the barn...such a horse person



: )











and this one's kinda cute....






......and here we veiw the alex in her natural habitat......eating a donut! :bgrin


----------



## shane (Jul 24, 2007)

Hoky Doky Jill, here I am






its the only one i have of myself on computer with my daughter Symone



:

you all look so pretty :lol:


----------



## Dream (Jul 24, 2007)

My vet school graduation photo from 2 years ago. I like to think I still look the same



:


----------



## Ferin (Jul 24, 2007)

This is me and my Appendix mare, Belle.






Me and Spirit at a show last year.






Me and Daniel (Marty's son) at a show this year. And of course, the most adorable pup, Amy with those big cute ears!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 24, 2007)

I love these, I love seeing what everyone looks like in there sunday best!





And here is myself (The one that looks like a statute in white) and the limited show team at a year end awards banquet! So proud of this group, though we are missing two girls here.



:


----------



## LindaL (Jul 24, 2007)

Im not going to post any pics now, but when I get down to my goal weight (lost 23 lbs since April), I will be posting before and after pics!!



:


----------



## Marty (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes that is my son Daniel who just had to show up at the show looking like a gangster......I swear....darn teens....

He is totally head over heels with Ferin.......and who could blame him.....she's the whole package

Here's me, obviously the most decrepit old woman of the forum

My last Christmas with Tracey


----------



## Chamomile (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is a close up of me...






And here I am driving Chamomile, tonight!


----------



## maplegum (Jul 25, 2007)

My wedding day, to my wonderful Canadian husband, with my children.






and just another one, more casual.


----------



## RedWagon (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm usually the one with the camera so pics of me are few & far between! These are the only 2 I could find on the computer!

Panama City, Florida 2006






Hubby & Me Christmas 2005


----------



## MidnightStarr (Jul 25, 2007)

Everyone's very pretty/handsome

Here's me....might scare some people :new_shocked:




:


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2007)

We are definitely a good looking bunch



: :bgrin



:


----------



## whiskeyranch (Jul 25, 2007)

This is me and Richie, the hubby.

And our kids, Kole and Korry.

These are the pics.we sent to the foreign exchange student. Wanted to let her know how we are up front!!


----------



## Jess P (Jul 25, 2007)

Here I am!


----------



## Relic (Jul 25, 2007)

Taken earlier this month


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Jul 25, 2007)

I too am usually the person behind the camera so pics of me are far and few LOL! I currently don't have any recent ones but here's a few from ohhh...2 years ago lol!


----------



## mrgizzmoe (Jul 25, 2007)

i would like to give you all some photos. but to honest I never found out how to post pic on this site . alisa (gizzmoe) has always done it when we did do it . when i can either figure it out how to or she gets a chance i do it then

james


----------



## nootka (Jul 25, 2007)

Liz M.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, here is a decent picture of me... I too am usually the one takeing the pics... I can't STAND being in them! I am the one with the terribly pale skin and long black hair... the one on your right. This was the trio I used to sing with, taken a few years ago.

Chris


----------



## Jenn (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow, Matt, you're gorgeous!! (I don't believe for a minute that a Viper is your man's first love!)

Here's fat ol' me. I'm always the person behind the camera, rarely in front of it, so I really have no good pictures of myself. I think I'm prettier than this, but I might be delusional, too.


----------



## shoeboxstables (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, it was tough, but I found some pictures of me on this computer where im not holding, driving, or riding a horse! I'm also usually in the ring, or behind the camera!

Here's with my 2005 4H National Horse Bowl Team, I'm the blonde, second from your right


----------



## twister (Jul 25, 2007)

pictures of me are few (I like it that way :bgrin ) but here is one from last year of hubby, me and our two grandchildren at our granddaughter's first communion :bgrin


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 25, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]This is the only picture of me. I'm usually the one taking the pictures. This one was takedn last October at a gymkana we went to with my daughter and her Haflinger we had last year.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's me, only one I have as I HATE having my picture taken! ugh...


----------



## Cara (Jul 25, 2007)

this is mee:


----------



## wsf (Jul 25, 2007)

My best friend and I at a hunter pace. (Im on the right)






Me at the top of the tallest mountian in Colorado, took 5 hrs to climb. (I was calling my friend in the above pic.)






and me at the top of Rocky Mountian National Park


----------



## zoey829 (Jul 26, 2007)

How good looking everyone is. I am impressed. Well, I dont have a pic of myself but I will give you a visual I look like uhhmmm.. Angelina Jolee



:

Ok maybe I look more like an overweight, middle aged woman with lots of minis :saludando:


----------



## jdomep (Jul 26, 2007)

I actually found on of me  One of my boys took this last fall at a bonfire...






and me and my son (Oliver 11) laying flooring...


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2007)

You all look great!!!! And happy, too! Must be all our little horses



:



: :bgrin


----------



## Kendra (Jul 26, 2007)

Relic just sent me this pic from the show last weekend, this is me and Kaleidoscope snuggling while waiting for our class.


----------



## Shari (Jul 26, 2007)

Is neat to see everyone. I don't really do pictures well. These are the last two that were taken of me.


----------



## Tam VanderWerf (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's a picture of Dan and me taken at the Braden River Fire Department Christmas party in 2002 (I think). Haven't changed much, except my hair is a little longer.






The here is a picture of Dan with his buddy, Alliance Star Wars, taken this past June at the Tennessee show.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 26, 2007)

Happened to have this saved on Photobucket....all our other photos

were on the computer that went thru the flood....

This is Me and BabyZee in 2002.

I look the same, probably still have that sweatshirt, but the hair color

was prior to my falling out with Ms Clairol.....it's silver now....


----------



## lovinarabs (Jul 26, 2007)

This is Sophie and I, then Libby and I back in May. Sporting a new short haircut. I went nuts and cut about 6 inches off. Somedays I miss it, most days I don't. It sure is fun to put faces with names!











PS - Everyone says my girls look like their dad and I keep telling them that I am pretty sure I had something to do with their creation.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## SWA (Jul 26, 2007)

In my LB Profile Card, there's a pic of me with hubby at his sister's wedding, taken a couple years ago. Back when I was a little "skinny mini"... guess THOSE days are long gone...



:

 Whewboy!



:

This is me, I think it was taken sometime in Spring of 05??? I don't remember exactly, but I think it was sometime around there.






Now we can fast forward to the "now", I suppose.



: I've "aged" horribly over these last two years, gotten a little pudgier and silver tinted a tad too... I guess multiple cranial surgeries will kinda slow ya up where it packs a whollop or two on ya without ever seeing it coming.



:

Anyhoo... :lol:

Here's me at another special family visitation we did recently with our horses...






And "my" all time FAVORITE, here's me two weeks ago, the day I got to see my son COME HOME from "over there"...






That was a :aktion033: HAPPY DAY!



: Didn't have a dry eye for hours after that, LOL! I wept with PURE HAPPY for like, EVER!



:

Anyways...sure nice t'meet ya'll! :saludando:


----------



## Erica (Jul 26, 2007)

recent one of me and Lisa Strassle at the last AMHR/ASPC National Convention; such a fun night......probably too much fun, but oh well






And what you'll find at the shows......snapped last month


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 26, 2007)

WOW, you look just



: like my cousin Jodie!!!!



lovinarabs said:


> This is Sophie and I, then Libby and I back in May. Sporting a new short haircut. I went nuts and cut about 6 inches off. Somedays I miss it, most days I don't. It sure is fun to put faces with names!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2007)

Great pictures, Ladies!!!

And, Erica, you trend setter you :bgrin


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 27, 2007)

This is great seeing everyone



:

This is Me & Wally taken just a few days ago....


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Jul 28, 2007)

Party pics from this summer with sister and friends! Im the one in Black, white for the top one.

Cheers

Masako

Its nice to put faces to names! great idea to who started this!


----------



## alongman (Jul 28, 2007)

Here I am.....at work and at play...











had to throw this one in....the President was in the Twin Cities and they kept the motorcade at one of our bases......I look like a dork, but it was VERY cool!


----------



## rhea (Jul 28, 2007)

Well it is a very rare occaision when there's a pic of me not riding, eating or sleeping (my friends are cruel) so here's the two that I actually found(but I could find nearly 50 of me eating or sleeping)






In the car on our way to an awards banquet, annoyed at my friend






Im the blonde on the left of the pic...uhm,, no explanation otherwise...except that I guess I've got lots of pics of me goofing off too...


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm... me with my guinea pig Eva.






My first mini love and the horse in my avitar, Mckeever (crossed the rainbow bridge in 2005 :no: )






my cousin and I






and jazzied up


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 29, 2007)

Love all the pics everyone has posted! I joined the right forum You guys are a good looking bunch!!!!!!! :new_shocked: Here I am.

My first mini! (if all goes well!)






Me and my two kids


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jul 29, 2007)

Im the blonde in the santa hat, thats my best freind for life, Kelsey

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/kid...xs22/MEKELS.jpg

Me and Kid, that was our Christmas pic. Hes wearing antlers

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/kiddoroxs22/ME.jpg

Im the blonde, thats my freind Kelsey and Megan

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/kiddoroxs22/KAM.jpg

Me and Kid, darn Grandpa

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/kiddoroxs22/ME1.jpg


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is the most recent picture of me.. Excuse my lips, I was "kissing" to Willie.


----------



## Shawntelle (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is a picture of me taken a few weeks ago, at a friends Wedding....Hope this works..


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 30, 2007)

Its so nice to place a face with the people you talk to everyday!

Here I am~






Me and my family (the two little girls are my adopted cousins but the rest of 'em are full siblings~






Me and my best friend~











Me and some of my horses~











Me and some of my friends from youth group~


----------



## Devon (Jul 31, 2007)

:bgrin

These are from this month


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 31, 2007)

This is a fun thread!

Here I am with Poopy Butt, aka Mira. When she was still small enough I would pick her up every single day and she'd give me kisses. I knew the day was coming when she'd be too big for me to hold, so I got all I could while it lasted!!



:






Gosh I'm getting old!!! :new_shocked: This is a recent picture. I'm 41, the hair is graying and the waist is growning!! :no:


----------



## MyBarakah (Jul 31, 2007)

:saludando: Hi Everyone! This is a GREAT thread! :lol: There are some GREAT pictures with some really cute/hot guys on here! loL!



:



:

Anyways..... Here are some of me taken (in the black/pink) last weekend at the amha central championship show and then one about 3 weeks ago at the amhr show at Lincoln, NE.


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 31, 2007)

I guess the best pics of me are when I am with my horses or my granddaughter! I don't have any of the latter uploaded to the web yet. So you will have to settle for a re-tread, this is me with Miss Flirty at a show this summer!


----------



## SWA (Jul 31, 2007)

Lil' Horse Lover said:


> Me and some of my friends from youth group~


Ohhhh, I LOVE the group Kutless, have all their music!



: I especially love their song "Strong Tower"! I've been working my Tricktrained gelding, Chuckie, to that song for several months now, and he does a beautiful little "Dance routine" to it now.



: We've taken his little "show" to local charity fund raisers and church festivals with it too.



: He's awesome fun, especially when we "dance" to that awesome song!



:


----------



## Lexie (Jul 31, 2007)

Two of me





One from prom (I'm in the blue)






And the other from a show


----------



## BeckyG (Jul 31, 2007)

Well... I am usually the picture-taker





But I found this pic taken last summer......


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's me.... (and Appy...) :bgrin









:


----------



## River1018 (Jul 31, 2007)

My husband Royce and myself.


----------

